# how many shrimp for 8gallon?



## AdAndrews (11 Aug 2009)

How many shrimp will be adequete for an 8gallon tank? i dont want algae(obviously) but at the same time i dont want to starve the poor little things.

thanks


----------



## rawr (11 Aug 2009)

I would say about four or so...


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

What shrimp are we taking about here?

LondonDragon, myself, and plenty of others have kept 300+ cherry shrimp in 15gal shrimp-only tanks with great success.

Start off small and if they're happy, they'll breed.


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Aug 2009)

well, this is my dilema- i have about 3 tiger shrimp that will go in regardless, and then depending on whether you guys think i will only need a few more(up to 7 more) i will get some crystal reds.. but if you recommend alot, then i mayaswell get the 20 cherrys off LD for Â£23 and then add my 3 tigers

Adam


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

Well Tigers can't be kept with Crystals, so...


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Aug 2009)

solves my problem then  
i will get the 20 from LD and see how it goes with the breeding.

thanks James


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

I'd make sure the tank is well established before adding 20 shrimp in one go though... leave the tigers on their own for a while to see how they get on


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Aug 2009)

ok, will do.. filter is matured already, and the 20 cherrys will be only babies so hopefully wont have to wait too long


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2009)

to that answer I now say has many you like! lol if you have reasonable filtration in the tank they will be fine. I always keep an air pump going in my shrimp tank and I don't dose any CO2 or carbon.


----------



## AdAndrews (12 Aug 2009)

when will you have 20 then mate? obviously i dont want to put them in this minute, but shouldnt be longer than a couple of weeks.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Aug 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> when will you have 20 then mate? obviously i dont want to put them in this minute, but shouldnt be longer than a couple of weeks.


I got rid of the 300+ I had before, and now starting a new colony with new redder shrimp to try and improve on quality. I only have about a 100 at the moment and not many adults, only about 20-25 adults so it will be a few months before I sell any. Every place I visit that sells red cherry's I always buy half a dozen to had to my colony to improve their genes and colour


----------



## Pixels (21 Feb 2010)

> Well Tigers can't be kept with Crystals, so...


Sorry to raise an old thread, but can Crystals not be kept with Tiger shrimp purely because they will breed with each other? 

If so I should I remove my single Black Bee and three Tiger Shrimp that are in with my juvenile CRS?

Cheers
Pix


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Feb 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> because they will breed with each other?


That's correct, which is just wrong and you will get ugly offspring


----------



## Pixels (21 Feb 2010)

Thanks LondonDragon, I will rehome this week! 

I also see that you are often selling shrimp. Do you sell in cycles or do you normally have some for sale at all times??? I could be very interested if so. 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> Thanks LondonDragon, I will rehome this week!
> 
> I also see that you are often selling shrimp. Do you sell in cycles or do you normally have some for sale at all times??? I could be very interested if so.
> 
> ...



I just sold/exchanged about 200 shrimp over the last 4 weeks, so I now need to give it a little break for a couple of months, unless you don't mind smaller shrimp, then I should have some


----------



## mlgt (22 Feb 2010)

I will vouch for the quality of LD Shrimps. Lucky he doesnt sell crabs... else that would make the topic quite funny...


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> I will vouch for the quality of LD Shrimps.


Hope the bag you got on Saturday was enough to get you started again


----------



## mlgt (22 Feb 2010)

Yes they were fine. Thanks. I am going to rescape the nano. But the issue I am facing is how do I get the shrimps out? 

I want to change the substrate so I can start doing a fissidens carpet as well. It doesnt do so well with the sand .


----------



## Pixels (22 Feb 2010)

Hi LD, 

How small is smaller? A lot of the ones I see in LFS are pretty small. I am bit concerned about receiving them and having to work. 

What's your normal deal with numbers, cost and postage etc. 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Yes they were fine. Thanks. I am going to rescape the nano. But the issue I am facing is how do I get the shrimps out?


What you do is take out all the rocks and plants, then leave just the gravel, place a plastic mesh over the top and then just use a net, the mesh prevents you from catching the gravel with the net.  worked fine for me and I had about 400 of the little buggers in there.



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> I want to change the substrate so I can start doing a fissidens carpet as well. It doesnt do so well with the sand .


What does the sand have to do with the Fissidens? You need to attach it to a mesh or rocks, then it will be fine, you don't plant Fissidens into the sand.



			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> Hi LD,
> How small is smaller? A lot of the ones I see in LFS are pretty small. I am bit concerned about receiving them and having to work.
> What's your normal deal with numbers, cost and postage etc.
> Cheers
> Pix


Various sizes really from half a cm to 1cm, since they are young some have not fully coloured yet either (reason I am going to stop selling them for a while), up to you really. I usually sell 20 for Â£25 and that includes packaging and Royal Mail Next Day delivery, also always throw in a few extras.


----------



## Pixels (22 Feb 2010)

Hi LD, 

It all sounds very tempting, but I am no great rush.I think I will keep an eye out for your next batch, thanks anyway. 

Cheers
Pix


----------

